# david allen coe at dso?



## 05kodiak589s (Jun 28, 2012)

Does any one know how much it will cost or when the concert will start?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

More than likely 40.00 to get in not sure what time he will begin


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I believe $40/person is right, Whitetail mentioned wanting to go, I'm off but just can't see myself spending that much to get into dso. I go to ride, not to listen to music lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

$40/person, another band plays at 7, David Allen Coe is at 9...

Wet tshirt and pudding wrestling during intermission! LOL


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

He had a concert over here a couple years back, by the time he got on the stage he was so hammered he had trouble standing up. Slurred through a couple of songs and was done. 

Needless to say I was pretty PO'ed. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> I believe $40/person is right, Whitetail mentioned wanting to go, I'm off but just can't see myself spending that much to get into dso. I go to ride, not to listen to music lol.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


I won't be spending that kind of money either to try and see him I would rather be riding.


----------

